# CPU Lüfter mit Netzteil verbinden.



## wowfighter (20. August 2012)

Hey,

ich möchte hier meine Schritte durch gehen und am Ende einfach nur wissen, ob so alles richtig ist und eine problemlose Funktionalität gewährleistet ist.

1. Rotes u. Schwarzes kabel abknipsen und abisolieren dies auch mit dem Roten u. Schwarzen Kabel des 4-Molexstecker vom netzteil machen. 
2. Die Drähte verzinnen und dann rot mit rot und schwarz mit schwarz verlöten. (Dazu benutze ich 1mm Elektrozinn)
3. Netzteil an eine Steckdose binden und fertig

So müsste es funktionieren richtig oder habe ich etwas vergessen.

Der Lüfter läuft mit 12V Gleichspannung also reicht ein altes PC Netzteil, die Leistung(W) und Stromstärke(A/mA) dürfte egal sein richtig?

mfg wowfighter


----------



## bemuehung (20. August 2012)

soll das alles ausserhalb des Rechners laufen, also quasi Netzteil zweckentfremden ?

wenn ja dann musst du noch Grün und Schwarz von dem ATX 20(+4)verbinden sonst geht das Netzteil nicht an


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. August 2012)

Ich denke, da ist äußerste Vorsicht geboten, Netzteile sind keine Spielzeuge, nicht wegen den paar Ampère auf der 12V aber, wenns da nen kurzen gibt und das Teil (alt wie es zu sein scheint) keine ausreichenden Sicherrungen hat, könnte es sehr ungemütlich werden.


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Seh ich auch so. War mal dabei als einer ein (recht altes) Netzteil versehentlich in die Luft gejagt hat, gab nen abartigen Knall und füllte das ganze Zimmer mit Rauch. Viel mehr ist da zwar nicht passiert, aber das lag hauptsächlich an dem alten Gehäuse des PCs.


----------



## wowfighter (20. August 2012)

So alt is es nun auch wieder net es hat nen Überspannungsschutz.

Bemuehung wie genau meinst du das? meinst du ich soll das Grüne und das Schwarze miteinander verlöten oder irgentwas anderes ?


----------



## bemuehung (20. August 2012)

was auch immer(verlöten/brücken am Stecker/Quetschverbinder), zumindest musst sie verbinden


----------



## Saji (20. August 2012)

Sind die Ventilatoren in den Baumärkten und Kaufhäusern schon wieder ausverkauft?


----------



## wowfighter (20. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Sind die Ventilatoren in den Baumärkten und Kaufhäusern schon wieder ausverkauft?



ne aber ich liebe es an Elektronik herumzuschrauben ich mache nicht umsonst ne Ausbildung zum Elektroniker 

Es hat übrigens alles funktioniert, allerdings dreht der Lüfter relativ langsam, obwohl ich das gelbe Kabel (Drehzahlenregler) nicht verbunden habe.
Ist der Lüfter vllt. defekt? Ich hab das netzteil abgemessen es bringt volle Spannung.


----------



## bemuehung (20. August 2012)

öhm ja verpeilt bzw. nicht richtig gelesen rot sind ja 5V    nimm mal rot Lüfter zu gelb Netzteil

schwarz auf schwarz

schwarz 0V(Masse)

rot 5V

gelb 12V

was für Elektroniker lernst ?

bin Energieelektroniker - Anlagentechnik, hat aber ausser in der Ausbildung(Grundlagen) nix mit Elektronik zu tun


----------



## wowfighter (20. August 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> öhm ja verpeilt bzw. nicht richtig gelesen rot sind ja 5V    nimm mal rot Lüfter zu gelb Netzteil
> 
> schwarz auf schwarz
> 
> ...


ok versuche es mal
Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik

Edit: Lüfter bleibt immernoch langsam genau gleich wie mit dem Roten Kabel.
Edit2: Nun funktionierrts super hatte nen kleinen fehler


----------



## wowfighter (20. August 2012)

Hier ein kleines video dazu 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xl6lWTZ4Mfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Varitu (20. August 2012)

Nur mal so als Frage, in welchem Lehrjahr bist du? Wenn du nicht gerade frisch im August angefangen hast, würde mir das Angst machen.

Die Angaben,Nachfragen in deinem Anfangsbeitrag sprechen Bände. 
BTW, du hast bei Netzteilen schonmal was von Mindestlast gehört? Diese Brücke die du da am 24pol. Stecker gesteckt hast ist die Power Good Meldung. Erst wenn dieser Kontakt kommt startet das Netzteil richtig. Vorher ist nur eine kleine Vorstufe aktiv, für den Standby halt. Durch zu wenig Last kann es über kurz oder lang dabei zerstört werden.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## wowfighter (20. August 2012)

Also ich bin erst seit Anfang August in der Lehre.
Sonst hätte ich auch sicher nicht hier nachfragen müssen.
Und zu den starter Kabeln. Darin liegt doch der Sinn sonst würde, das Netzteil doch gar nicht starten.

Außerdem ist das ein Pilotprojekt es ist ja nicht so das ich es 24/7 anhabe.


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2012)

Varitu schrieb:


> Diese Brücke die du da am 24pol. Stecker gesteckt hast ist die Power Good Meldung. Erst wenn dieser Kontakt kommt startet das Netzteil richtig. Vorher ist nur eine kleine Vorstufe aktiv, für den Standby halt.



Wenn schon klugscheissen dann richtig: Das gruene Kabel ist "Power Supply On" und ein ganz normales Steuersignal, welches das Netzteil anschaltet wenn es LOW ist. "Power OK" ist das graue Kabel und nur ein Statussignal fuers Motherboard. Das Motherboard wird dies Signal auswerten und im Zweifelsfall (also wenn Power nicht ok) nicht starten.


----------



## Xidish (20. August 2012)

Also wenn ich hier so manches lese und dann noch als Krönung das Video sehe - da dreht sich in meinem Magen ja alles um.

Das Ganze hier gleicht ja einer Kamikaze-Bombenentschärfung.
Ich würde eher dazu raten, erst mal mehr Lehre zu absolvieren, bevor Du mit sowas auf diese Art rumexperiementierst!

Und bedenkt, hier lesen auch Kinder mit!
Das hier fällt eher in die Kategorie: *Nicht Nachmachen!*


----------



## bemuehung (20. August 2012)

jetzt übertreibt aber jemand, das ist simple Gleichspannung

das hab ich vor 12 Jahren gelernt


----------



## wowfighter (20. August 2012)

Kamikaze Bombenentschärfung?

Ehm ich habe vorbildlich verlötet und isoliert (Sogar verzinnt die Drähte vor dem löten) . Im Video ist das nur noch nicht mit einbezogen, das isolieren.
Zudem denke ich mit meinem 1 Monat Erfahrung kann ich schon sagen das 12V nicht gefährlich sind 
Wenn es nen Kurzschluss gibt geht einfach alles aus lächerlich manche Kommentare.
Außerdem ist ne Bombenentschärfung viel weniger schlimm, den richtigen Draht durchschneiden mit Anleitung kann wohl jeder Vollidiot. (ich gehe mal von standartbomben aus wenn da mechanismen drin sind ist es was anderes) Was gefällt dir nicht an meinem Video ? Sag es uns es ist alle richtig verkabelt usw. machs besser?


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. August 2012)

Also, ob 12V gefähtrlich sind hängt immernoch an der Stromstärke. Bei nem technischen Defekt kanns übrigens passieren, dass du mit der Netzspannung in Verbindung kommst (230V, nicht sehr zu empfehlen)

Also an alle anderen, die keine Ausbildung in diesem Bereich *absolviert* haben:

Bitte nicht Nachmachen!


----------



## Pyronidas (21. August 2012)

Mit solchen Ausagen solltest du bitte nochmal überlegen ob der Beruf das richtige ist.
Es kommt nicht drauf an wieviel Volt, sondern auf die Ampere, und hier kanns bei ner Spitze bei 12 Volt genauso tötlich werden wie mit 230.
Und Gleich / Wechselspannung ist beides genauso Gefährlich. Bei Wechselspannung läufst halt Gefahr das die Pumpe aussetzt oder ausn Rhytmus kommt, bei Gleichspannung machst halt den langsamen Abgang weil sich dein Blut zersetzt...
Sowas ist kein Spielzeug, und davor sollte man IMMER Respekt haben. 
MFG 
Gelernter Elektriker


----------



## Varitu (21. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn schon klugscheissen dann richtig: Das gruene Kabel ist "Power Supply On" und ein ganz normales Steuersignal, welches das Netzteil anschaltet wenn es LOW ist. "Power OK" ist das graue Kabel und nur ein Statussignal fuers Motherboard. Das Motherboard wird dies Signal auswerten und im Zweifelsfall (also wenn Power nicht ok) nicht starten.



Ja, da hast du recht. Das hab ich durcheinandergeworfen.  

BTW, wo wir bei gefährlicher Spannung sind. Wechselspannungen bis 50V und Gleichspannung bis 120V sind als Kleinspannung gelistet und sind nicht lebensbedrohlich beim berühren. 12V sind dann schon Schutzkleinspannung? Kann man jederzeit Problemlos anfassen. Schließlich gilt immer noch I=U/R @Pyronidas , es können bei 12V und dem Menschlichen Körper keine gefährlichen Ströme auftreten.

12V sind vielleicht tödlich wenn du eine entsprechend große Batterie nimmst und die kurzschließt. Dann stirbst aber an den Thermischen Folgen des Lichtbogens oder herumfliegenden Teilen falls die Kiste hochgeht. Ok, dafür brauchst schon ne gewisse Größe der Batterie  

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Pyronidas (21. August 2012)

230 Volt sind auch nicht lebensgefährlich, kommt drauf an wieviel Ampere durch deinen Körper gehen, welchen weg die Spannung im Körper nimmt, wiegut du isoliert bist oder ob du ne gute erdung abgibst, selbst der Salzgehalt im Schweiß kann dau führen das du auf ne 12 Volt entladung reagierst als ob du vom Blitz getroffen wurdest. Aber wenn du 12 Volt unbedenklich findest rat ich dir mal mit nassen Füßen Barfuß an nen weidenzaun zu lecken xD Mal sehen ob dus nochmal tust.
Strom ist NIE ein Spielzeug unabhängig von Gleich/Wechsel oder Voltanzahl.


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2012)

Der Weidezaun wird vielleicht mit 12V versorgt - gibt aber Hochspannungsimpulse im Bereich 2-10kV ab, allerdings bei geringer Stromstaerke und mit Pausen zwischen den Impulsen. Also irgendwie schwer mit einer 12V-Leitung eines PC-Netzteils zu vergleichen.

Und natuerlich ist Elektrizitaet nie ein Spielzeug - allerdings muss man auch nicht so tun, als wuerde man sich und sein Umfeld massiv gefaehrden, wenn man mit einem geschlossenen Netzteil arbeitet und einfach nur eine andere Last als die ueblichen PC-Teile dranhaengt. 

Es gibt uebrigens auch nette "Schaltungen" (ist fast schon zu viel gesagt - letztlich ein Interface-Board mit Last und Sicherungen) um das Netzteil effektiv als Labor-Netzteil zum Basteln zu verwenden: Pick me!


----------



## Varitu (21. August 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> selbst der Salzgehalt im Schweiß kann dau führen das du auf ne 12 Volt entladung reagierst als ob du vom Blitz getroffen wurdest



Das will ich sehen.



Pyronidas schrieb:


> Aber wenn du 12 Volt unbedenklich findest rat ich dir mal mit nassen Füßen Barfuß an nen weidenzaun zu lecken xD Mal sehen ob dus nochmal tust.
> Strom ist NIE ein Spielzeug unabhängig von Gleich/Wechsel oder Voltanzahl.



OMG, ein Weidezaungerät hat einen Transformator eingebaut. Durch kurze Induktion wird die Spannung auf der Ausgangsseite in den Bereich mehrer kV angehoben. Dabei wird der Strom aber durch eine Beschaltung(ich meine durch den Wicklungswiderstand) so gering gehalten, daß es beim anfassen zwar kribbelt, dies aber nicht wirklich gefährlich wird.
Sry, aber wenn jemand seinen Beitrag mit  
*MFG 
Gelernter Elektriker

*"unterschreibt" sollte er sich auch mit der Materie auskennen.


----------



## wowfighter (21. August 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> 230 Volt sind auch nicht lebensgefährlich, kommt drauf an wieviel Ampere durch deinen Körper gehen, welchen weg die Spannung im Körper nimmt, wiegut du isoliert bist oder ob du ne gute erdung abgibst, selbst der Salzgehalt im Schweiß kann dau führen das du auf ne 12 Volt entladung reagierst als ob du vom Blitz getroffen wurdest. Aber wenn du 12 Volt unbedenklich findest rat ich dir mal mit nassen Füßen Barfuß an nen weidenzaun zu lecken xD Mal sehen ob dus nochmal tust.
> Strom ist NIE ein Spielzeug unabhängig von Gleich/Wechsel oder Voltanzahl.



Du willst mir ernsthaft erzählen, das bei 15 Ampere auf der 12V Schiene etwas passieren kann. Dazu muss ich keine Ausbildung absolviert haben das weiß ich aus dem Physikunterricht in der Schule. Zudem muss die Spannungsquelle niederohmig sein damit überhaupt etwas passiert...

(mfg elektriker zu schreiben ich kriege bei sowas nen richtigen Ballon)


----------



## Xidish (21. August 2012)

nur mal so paar Infos, was die Ampere angeht und daß ein 12V-Kontakt ebenso schlecht enden kann.



> ja kann sogar tötlich sein es kommt nicht auf die spannung (12V) an sondern auf die stromstärke (A) Ampere und auf der 5 volt leitung liegen bis 35 davon an (das dreifach wie aus dem netz)
> ab 1,5 A kann strom tötlich sein




Also wenn man schon experimentiert - entweder den Beruf erst komplett erlernen oder sich ausreichend dazu informieren!


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

wowfighter wird uns mit seinem Selbstbau-Miniventilator alle töten. Können wir uns darauf einigen? Danke!


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> wowfighter wird uns mit seinem Selbstbau-Miniventilator alle töten. Können wir uns darauf einigen? Danke!



xD


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2012)

Hmm, der rote oder der blaue Draht? Welchen soll ich durchschneiden?

Was soll ich denn jetzt noch zu diesem Thread sagen? Ja, wir werden alle sterben ... Und wenn wir uns besonders dämlich anstellen, bekommen wir vielleicht sogar den Darwin Award dafür ...


----------



## Pyronidas (21. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, der rote oder der blaue Draht? Welchen soll ich durchschneiden?
> 
> Was soll ich denn jetzt noch zu diesem Thread sagen? Ja, wir werden alle sterben ... Und wenn wir uns besonders dämlich anstellen, bekommen wir vielleicht sogar den Darwin Award dafür ...



 Den Grünen xD


----------

